# USB device can not be used under guest OS



## dp_pan (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,

My OS is FreeBSD 10, and I've updated VirtualBox to 4.3.16_ose r95972. When I attach a USB device on a running *W*indows 7, the guest OS panics. The error is:

```
Failed to construct 'USBProxy'/0! VERR_READ_ERROR (-111) - Generic file read error.
```
The USB device can used under the old version of VirtualBox.

Please help me fix the problem, thanks a lot.


----------



## talsamon (Oct 21, 2014)

A couple of hours ago there was an update to 4.13.18.


----------



## dp_pan (Oct 21, 2014)

And then can the problem be fixed?


----------



## talsamon (Oct 21, 2014)

Seems not, it also doesn't work on my system. What's the reason to need the _USB_ on the Virtualbox? The peripheral devices will be recognized by the Virtualbox. You can mount the _USB_ on the host system and get or copy your files via rsync.

Have you read this? https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/arch-handbook/usb.html and https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/usb-disks.html.

By the way: where are the tags for code and url or link ?


----------



## nakal (Oct 22, 2014)

I still have got Windows XP which uses a piece of hardware over USB filter. I cannot update beyond 4.3.12. There is a bug report about it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=194196

You should all go there and confirm it.


----------

